# Ray's Pizza, Prince Street and its secret mob history



## editor (Sep 22, 2013)

I wrote a piece about when I stayed at Ray's Pizza back in 1986 - and now I've learnt that it was a hot spot of mob activity!

The New York Post bought my photo and have detailed the nefarious activity that had been going on in the building over the years: Secret mob history of Ray’s Pizza

*typo edited!


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2013)

you're older than you look.


----------



## classicdish (Sep 23, 2013)

In 1896 maybe it looked a bit like this:





http://www.sspny.com/blog/sspny-nei...vard-to-skid-row-to-today-s-nightlife-mecca-1


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds like they may have been listening in to me and my girlfriend too! 



> It was no mystery to law enforcement what was going on at the heralded pizzeria. But proving it was another matter. Three times, the Manhattan District Attorney’s Office planted bugs inside the pizza parlor and on the street outside in hopes of catching Cuomo and his pals in the act. It was close, but no cigar.
> 
> Wiretap affidavits submitted to court by DA Robert Morgenthau during a one-year-long probe in 1989 stated there was “reasonable cause to believe” that Cuomo, D’Arco and other Luchese crime-family associates were “committing the crimes of criminal sale of a controlled substance.”


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

classicdish said:


> In 1896 maybe it looked a bit like this:


I've moved on from that typo _thanksverymuch. _


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

I wrote to my old girlfriend who lived in the apartment at Rays to tell her about the article.

She wrote back to tell me that she always knew the place was a bit dodgy. When she paid the rent (cash, of course) she had to hand it over to a "plump, bosomy bleached blonde of a certain age" who would stuff the money in her bra!


----------

